# A Haunting Tale from SWGRS



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, we just saw Jonathan Bliese back in the 'SWGRS Faces' thread, right? Did he look a bit peaked to you? I thought he was fine, then suddenly *WHAMMO* --










And on Halloween weekend, too! I see poor Laura is being comforted in her bereavement.. . gee, that guy in the white hat is snuggling pretty darn close..










Oh, waidaminute! My mistake --they're burying somebody _else_ in the graveyard today! I guess you've already been dead for a while, Jonathan?










In fact, the graveyard is right next to a spooky, mouldy-looking old house with strange organ music that occupied a corner module of the _*Del Oro Pacific*_ at the SWGRS show over the Halloween weekend. I think that it's a brand new module -- at least it's the first time I've seen it!










Moving around to the front of the house, you can see that there's.. well, a _heck_ of a lot of strange goings on!










You know how the dining room on the Disney Haunted Mansion ride is lit in that strange purple glow? The same spectral light is flickering from the upper windows here.



















It's not only some ghoul chasing the trick-or-treaters off the steps; there are zombies coming up out of the ground!










Even on Halloween, the roads must roll!










Is this what they mean by 'ghost photography?'










"No, my new husband doesn't have a lot of meat to his bones. But he does make a good night-light!"










There are doors everywhere... but which one is the way _OUT?_ (Insert evil laugh here over rising organ music. It's the "Munsters" theme!)










Now these are the kind of ladies who would starch your boxer shorts!










(And if you can't read it once the pic gets compressed, they're using "_Scary Sudz_" in the cauldron. The yellow shirt says "_I'd Rather be Flying_", and the orange shirt says "_Save Gas -- Ride a Broom._")

And that, friends, was the thirteenth picture...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

WooOOooOOOOOOoooooo......


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good Gary and thank you for the time it took to generate this vignette. Very creative and a great story too. Oh, yeah, glad Jonathan is OK too.


----------

